# [FSTAB] mes points de montage semblent bizarres

## zerros

Bonjour,

je viens de refaire une installation fraiche de gentoo, et j'ai l'impression que mes points de montage de / est monté 2 fois.

Au boot, avant le boot du kernel, j'ai message me disant que le système n'arrive pas à monter la partition sdb2.

Du coup mon option "quiet" de mon grub, ne l'est plus vraiment lol

```
Sys. de fichiers    Taille  Uti. Disp. Uti% Monté sur

rootfs                112G  6,1G  100G   6% /

/dev/root             112G  6,1G  100G   6% /

rc-svcdir             1,0M   72K  952K   8% /lib/rc/init.d

udev                   10M  296K  9,8M   3% /dev

shm                   3,0G  172K  3,0G   1% /dev/shm

/dev/sdb1            1020M  6,1M  962M   1% /boot

/dev/sdb4              19G  172M   18G   1% /mnt

tmpfs                  15G   14M   15G   1% /var/tmp/portage
```

```
rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/root on / type ext2 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

rc-svcdir on /lib/rc/init.d type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=1024k,mode=755)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

debugfs on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

/dev/sdb1 on /boot type ext4 (rw,noatime)

/dev/sdb4 on /mnt type ext4 (rw,noatime)

tmpfs on /var/tmp/portage type tmpfs (rw,size=15000M)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
```

mon fstab : 

```
# FS

/dev/sdb1   /boot      ext4   noatime      1 2

/dev/sdb2   /      ext4   noatime      0 1

/dev/sdb3   none      swap   noatime,user   0 0

/dev/sdb4   /mnt/      ext4   noatime      0 1

/dev/cdrom   /mnt/cdrom   auto   noauto,ro,user   0 0

# memory FS

shm      /dev/shm      tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0

tmpfs      /var/tmp/portage   tmpfs   size=15000M      0 0
```

J'espère que vous pourrez me filer un coup de main.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour

D'abord pour le fstab:

Aurais-tu un répertoire cdrom dans sdb4 -> sinon lors du montage du cdrom il y aura un problème du fait qu'il n'existe pas.

Autre solution, créer un répertoire dans /mnt (par exemple sdb4) et changer le fstab pour /dev/sdb4 /mnt/sdb4

Sinon pour le root monter deux fois, tu utilises un fichier init.rd donc c'est plus que probablement un problème sur la ligne de grub

----------

## zerros

Ok pour /mnt, je n'avais pas vu. J'ai fait la modif.

Par contre, pour grub :

```
zeus ~ # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst 

# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 7

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34 root=/dev/sdb2 quiet
```

Je ne vois pas ce qui cloche

----------

## USTruck

Je ne vois alors que rc-update show !!!

Il dois y avoir un service que tu lances (ou qui se lance) lors du boot.

Un emerge --info pourrais nous donner une indication

EDIT : dans grub tu pointes le splash sur (hd1,0) (donc sdb1)

le root du kernel tu le pointes sur (hd0,0) (donc sda1) et tu déclare root=/dev/sdb2 !!!!

Ton kernel est sur sdb1 (fstab -> /dev/sdb1 /boot) change dans grub : root(hd1,0)

----------

## zerros

Voilà les 2 erreurs que j'ai au boot :

```
  Booting command-list

  root (hd0,0)

   Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

   kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.34 root=/dev/sdb2 quiet single

      [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x2e00, size=0x402c80]

      [    0.223259] [drm:i915_init] *ERROR* drm/i915 can't work without

      intel_agp module!

      [    1.634390] EXT3-fs (sdb2): error: couldn't mount because of

      unsupported optional features (240)
```

Pour le splash, c'est une erreur. Effectivement il ne fonctionnait pas. Prob que j'ai réglé depuis en mettant hd0,0 pour le splash.

Et la commande rc-update show :

```
azer ~ # rc-update show

               dhcpcd |                                        default

              modules |                  boot                         

                dmesg | sysinit                                       

                 sshd |                                        default

              urandom |                  boot                         

           vixie-cron |                                        default

              keymaps |                  boot                         

                  gpm |                                        default

            syslog-ng |                                        default

                 udev | sysinit                                default

            killprocs |         shutdown                              

             net.eth1 |                                        default

             netmount |                                        default

               procfs |                  boot                         

                 dbus |                                        default

               net.lo |                  boot                         

             hostname |                  boot                         

       udev-postmount |                                        default

             mount-ro |         shutdown                              

                local |                       nonetwork        default

                 swap |                  boot                         

                  xdm |                                        default

                 root |                  boot                         

          consolefont |                  boot                         

           localmount |                  boot                         

             bootmisc |                  boot                         

                 mtab |                  boot                         

                devfs | sysinit                                       

              hwclock |                  boot                         

                 fsck |                  boot                         

            savecache |         shutdown                              

         termencoding |                  boot                         

               sysctl |                  boot 
```

----------

## USTruck

Re-bonjour,

La je pense que tu mélange plusieurs distri/kernel.

Le boot (vmlinuz) il se trouve ou ? sur /dev/sda1 ou sur /dev/sdb1

un petit fdisk -l pourrais t'aider a voir tes disques.

 *Quote:*   

> [    0.223259] [drm:i915_init] *ERROR* drm/i915 can't work without
> 
>       intel_agp module! 

 

Revoir la config de ton kernel pour y intégrer le module agp

 *Quote:*   

> [    1.634390] EXT3-fs (sdb2): error: couldn't mount because of
> 
>       unsupported optional features (240)

 

C'est bien a cause de cette erreur que je pense qu'un fdisk -l t'aidera (nous) a voir ce qui se passe exactement.

Tu utilises openrc, je ne l'ai jamais utiliser donc plus que ci-dessus je ne peux.

----------

## zerros

Alors voilà.

J'ai un disque dur contenant un windows pour ma femme qui joue au sims de temps en temps (sda).

Un deuxième disque dur sur lequel je viens d'installer la gentoo (sdb).

J'ai installé la mbr sur sdb que j'ai défini comme étant mon root hd0 :

setup root (hd0,0)

Pas de souci, grub est trouvé, le menu.lst etc.

Je viens de me rendre compte que pour booter sur windows, il me faut mettre dans mon menu.lst :

title Windows 7

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

le hd1,0 n'est pas normal, et vice versa. Normalement je devrai avoir hd0 -> sda et hd1 -> sdb

Donc il y a déjà quelque chose qui cloche. je vais d'abord commencer par refaire ma mbr avec hd1 pour voir ce que ca donne.

Je reviens sur ce post aussitôt ce premier prob résolu. Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## USTruck

Re-bonjour

Pour linux cela ne pose aucun problème tant que windows boot encore.

Il semble bien que le disque gentoo (sdb) soit présenter en premier via le bios (aurais-tu ajouter le disque pour install gentoo?)

Revoir config bios.

Sinon si Windows boot il suffit de changer grub

Splash :> root(hd0,0)

kernel :> root(hd0,1) ; vmlinuz :> root=/dev/sda2

Changer fstab sdb -> sda

----------

## zerros

on alors après m'être bien pris la tête,

impossible de changer le fonctionnement hd0 et hd1, même en changeant le boot order du bios.

Bref, ce n'est pas grave car j'ai mon windows et mon linux fonctionnel.

J'irai même plus loin en disant que mes 2 probs de boot sont réglés. Le premier problème

venait du module agp qui n'était pas activé alors que le drm_i915 en a besoin.

Mais n'ayant pas de carte vidéo INTEL, j'ai décidé de désactivé le module drm. Donc celui ci ets réglé.

Pour le deuxième souci : "EXT3-fs (sdb2): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)"

cela vient du fait que mon / est en EXT4. Mais n'utilisant pas d'initrd, le seul moyen de régler le souci est de passer l'option

rootfstype=ext4 au kernel. Et là, plus d'erreur.

Il me reste à comprendre pourquoi mon / (sdb2) n'apparait pas, et pourquoi cette même partition est monté 2 fois avec rootfs et /dev/root

Mais j'ai un début de poste avec mtab :

```
rootfs / rootfs rw 0 0

/dev/root / ext4 rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
```

En tout cas merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

